# More foal color ?'s and update on previous foals!



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

Now onto the newest ones.. what color do you think these fillies will be. 

She got rain rot and after treatment her hair on her rump grew back blue roan looking? But also she is shedding on her legs, face and chest..same blue roan color. Dam is a brown based buckskin and sire is a brown roan Blue Valentine bred quarter horse who is throwing black bases on all foals. Here this little girl is:










And this is the newest baby girl. Sire is the same Blue Valentine stud who is brown (or sometimes looks bay) roan in color and dam is a Palomino:




























So what do y'all color experts think??

Oh and halters are only on for handling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Right now I'd say both foals are black and as for roan we shall see once they shed their baby coats. Could have cream since the dams do but since they are black that's something your going to have to test for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Agreed. I do believe that the first is going to be a roan though. At first glance I thought she was graying out but since that's not a possibility.....roan.


----------



## Dripples (Aug 16, 2013)

I second everyone elses answers.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you have pictures of the blue roan stud and/or his name?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

First one looks blue roan, or maybe a very dark brown but we would have to wait until her foal coat is done.

Second makes me think smoky brown (brown based buckskin). The gold tone around her nose and eyes is why I think that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

I've posted pictures of him before and the consensus was he is a brown roan but when he darkens in the winter he looks blue, and spring he looks bay. I'll have to pull out his papers, he's blue Valentine and Hancock bred can't remember his exact name right off hand. He's not standing to the public this year. We want to see if his foals will be anything
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm hoping the newest one roans out too. We've got two more left. The next one due any time now I'm most excited about, it'll be out of a jam up little red dun all around mare. She's so athletic. The second will be out of a very light Palomino mare. All the foals have homes before they even hit the ground to local owners who know the stud if we decide not to keep them. As of now the only one that probably won't be kept here is the brown based buckskin filly. These should be nice performance horses especially the dun roan and the one due any day from the red dun mare. I hope that the second newest filly will be blue roan, not breeding for color but would love to have one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmm. Well where did you post those pictures as I don't recall seeing them.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Cute foals ! I like the BV x Hancock horses.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok, the second filly may be black. From my phone, the lighter areas on her face appeared very gold. On my laptop now, they are very mousy gray.


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

That's the stud, he's not all muscled up and huge right now, the mares ran him down a bit, but he's an awesome horse. Breeding him for personal horses but will sell the ones that don't make the cut as rodeo horses, they will go on to be either horses for our lesson program, but there is interest on each foal so we may sell a few.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Daddy is definitely brown roan 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

Is it still possible that second newest filly could be blue roan?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, depending on the sire's zygosity for Agouti. _If_ he's hetero, then there is a 50% chance of him passing it on. So, she could be a brown roan like him....or a blue roan. However, if he's homozygous for agouti, then she would be a brown roan.


And, of course, since momma carries cream there is also the possibility that she's a smoky black, but that would have to be tested for as you can't tell by looking.


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

So far there's a black colt with white star out of a chestnut mare with white star, a bay dun roan colt with white star out of a grulla mare with white socks and big white blaze, a brown based buckskin filly with no markings out of a brown based buckskin heavily marked paint mare, then these two babies.

The Palomino mare has 4 white stockings and big blaze and the newest filly just has a small white stripe. Mr. Stud seems to be throwing minimally marked babies. Makes sense seeing as he has no white anywhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

If the same stallion is daddy of all of the foals then you can tell he is heterozygous for agouti since one of the foals is black.

On the second newest ones I think brown roan... Maybe black, and the youngest one black with or without roan (can't tell yet).


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll get more photos of the second newest one, she is shedding out and I can't see anything but black with roan she is so blue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh and Poseidon, the newest filly in person does have a tan/buff look to her flanks and in areas!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

